# Caramel Sauce?



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Does anyone have a foolproof (and easy) recipe for caramel sauce, such as the type to top ice cream, etc.

Would like something that stays pretty liquid, can be make the day before, holds well, doesn't require a thermometer to make, but has a WOW taste to it.

Thanks,
H.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Hi Henry. I'm surprised there isn't already a who list of replies for you query. I have a caramel sauce that stays liquid when it's warm. But I think you can thin it out with additional cream.

240 g sugar
240 g cream
40 g salted butter

Caramelize sugar in heavy high-sided sauce pan two soupspoonfuls at a time stirring constantly to keep caramel even. When all the sugar has been added and you have an amber colored caramel, remove from heat and stir in butter until completely melted and incorporated. Then stir in cream a bit at a time in the beginning (to minimize bubbling). You can stir in the rest of the cream in a steady thin stream when you feel you have the bubbling undercontrol. Return to heat and bring back to boil. Stir to help lumps dissolve. boil for about a minute. Then strain. You can use the caramel sauce immediately. The caramel in this recipe will thicken when cool. So keep warm in a simmering water. I think you can thin it out with additional cream, but the caramel will taste less srong.

The simplest caramel sauce you can make is with water, but it's not the stuff I'd put on ice cream. But it'll stay liquid even when refrigerated.


----------

